# Menshn -  Louise Mensch launches a 'rival to twitter'



## mattie (Jun 20, 2012)

This. Is. Genius.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18518162

To precis, Louise Mensch has launched a 'rival to twitter' - presumably because twitter wasn't quite vacuous enough for her.

It's called Menshn.

Apparently, the name isn't a play on her surname, nor presumably upon Ubermensch, but instead is how 'mention' is pronounced by idiots.

Sadly, US-only, so you'll have to hold back on flaming and trolling for a while yet.

eta:  I put it in UK politics as it's more interesting to slag off Mensch than Menshn.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 20, 2012)

She should call it _bagshawe_ - as that - essentially - is what it is.


----------



## Santino (Jun 20, 2012)

To be fair, I can see myself spending a lot of time on a site that's a bit like Twitter but organises conversations into groups - call them threads, perhaps - that you can choose to follow and contribute to.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 20, 2012)

Something dedicated to rendering politics more inane and sound-bitey! Great! Love it!


----------



## mattie (Jun 20, 2012)

Santino said:


> To be fair, I can see myself spending a lot of time on a site that's a bit like Twitter but organises conversations into groups - call them threads, perhaps - that you can choose to follow and contribute to.


 
I hope that doesn't mean Menshn will be like urban but in txtspk.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 20, 2012)

I suspect the idea is more to get her known in the US - get on the Piers trail, flog some books etc


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 20, 2012)

I registered out of interest, it's as crappy as i'd thought it would be.  3 available topics and the posts are mostly about Obama's religion and the like.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 20, 2012)

they should merge with birtherheadlines.com


----------



## Dan U (Jun 20, 2012)

she's done it with an ex Blair guru

tells you all you need to know really.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 20, 2012)

Idaho said:


> Something dedicated to rendering politics more inane and sound-bitey! Great! Love it!


Apparently she was inspired by AOL chatrooms!


----------



## mattie (Jun 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Apparently she was inspired by AOL chatrooms!


 
That goes some way to explaining her career.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 20, 2012)

Let her.  It'll be a flop and she'll end up looking silly.  Good.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 20, 2012)

mattie said:


> Apparently, the name isn't a play on her surname, nor presumably upon Ubermensch, but instead is how 'mention' is pronounced by idiots.


 
How should 'mention' be pronounced?


----------



## mattie (Jun 20, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> How should 'mention' be pronounced?


 

Menschn.  We all know it's men-tee-on, not like you're talking through a mouthful of hot food.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 20, 2012)

mattie said:


> Menschn. We all know it's men-tee-on, not like you're talking through a mouthful of hot food.


 
Are you Spanish?


----------



## mattie (Jun 20, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Are you Spanish?


 
To the best of my knowledge, no.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 20, 2012)

mattie said:


> To the best of my knowledge, no.


 
Donde esta la casa de Pepe?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Wilf (Jun 20, 2012)

Money's too tight to...


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 20, 2012)

God I find Mensch so annoying and irritating


----------



## Idaho (Jun 20, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> God I find Mensch so annoying and irritating


 
H8r


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 20, 2012)

Santino said:


> To be fair, I can see myself spending a lot of time on a site that's a bit like Twitter but organises conversations into groups - call them threads, perhaps - that you can choose to follow and contribute to.


 
that will never catch on.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 20, 2012)

anyway, Bagshawe to succeed where Google, Salesforce, Yahoo, and christ alone who else have failed?  anyone offering odds?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 20, 2012)

Santino said:


> To be fair, I can see myself spending a lot of time on a site that's a bit like Twitter but organises conversations into groups - call them threads, perhaps - that you can choose to follow and contribute to.


 
That's a good idea. Perhaps people should be allowed to send each other private messages as well. And perhaps the groups of conversations should be organised by topic - let's call the topics forums


----------



## Santino (Jun 20, 2012)

I wonder who's put the money up. I really, really hope it's News Corp.


----------



## elbows (Jun 20, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Money's too tight to...


 


> Louise Mensch said ‘We’re thrilled to be launching menshn as the election cycle gets into gear. On menshn political junkies like me can talk live to their peers about every poll, every swing state, every twist and turn of the world’s most enthralling political contest. And as we grow, we look forward to adding rooms and topics as the community drives demand.* You can also donate to your favoured candidate right in-room*. So join in and start the debate!’


 
http://menshn.tumblr.com/


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 20, 2012)

> The founders come from the center-left and center right of politics respectively. Luke Bozier worked for Tony Blair at Labour HQ as head of digital communications and founded the local government utility municpo.com. Louise Mensch is a Conservative member of Parliament in the UK and author of 14 popular novels. Both are passionate about politics and social media.


 
No, they come from the right and the hard right.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 20, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> God I find Mensch so annoying and irritating


 
SEXCIST!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## gabi (Jun 20, 2012)

this lot can fuck right off. I hope they get stabbed


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone else find it rather ironic that Jewish people use the word 'Mensch' to mean a stand up decent person who you can rely on.....?


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 20, 2012)

What does passionate about politics even mean?


----------



## Garek (Jun 20, 2012)

Why has the BBC got an active link driving you to her site? That's a bloody plant that is.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 20, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> SEXCIST!!!!!!!!!111



tbh, she and Harriet Harperson just set my teeth on edge


----------



## Kippa (Jun 20, 2012)

What are the chances of Piers Morgan joining it?  Them two would make a lovely couple.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2012)

while I applaud all new social media in the hope that it will bring new lols to my life, Louise 'uber' mensch seems unsuited to the role of social media guru. Was mugged by piers morgan. Piers. Fucking morgan.n Talk about igominy


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 20, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Talk about igominy


 
Just look at her site, I know its new and i'm no expert, but you make sites attractive to look at and functional before going live, right?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2012)

Thought this thread would arrive soon


----------



## october_lost (Jun 20, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> What does passionate about politics even mean?


Wing-nut.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2012)

This is totally going to fail. If a huge transnational corporation like Google can't make people love a social network like they do Facebook what hope has she?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I suspect the idea is more to get her known in the US - get on the Piers trail, flog some books etc



I've been thinking she's not seeing a future in politics due to not getting a big promotion quickly like she hoped and will just leave the UK to live in the states...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2012)

Dan U said:


> she's done it with an ex Blair guru
> 
> tells you all you need to know really.



You mean the guy Blair said he doesn't know and only worked for someone that worked for Blair for a few weeks 7 years ago?


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 20, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've been thinking she's not seeing a future in politics due to not getting a big promotion quickly like she hoped and will just leave the UK to live in the states...


Fucking hope so. I can't stand her. It'd be awful if she hung around in the UK doing the light entertainment circuit on BBC.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 21, 2012)

good to see our elected leaders have plenty of time for extra curricular activities like this. Vermin.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 21, 2012)

How the fuck has the universe still not hilariously decapitated her?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2012)

The Americans are already trolling the fuck out of her site.

Anyway, hasn't she got some constituents to represent? Yet another MP who considers their job part-time and goes off to run money-making schemes on the side. Fuck 'em.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope this is a massive failure.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 21, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> That's a good idea. Perhaps people should be allowed to send each other private messages as well. And perhaps the groups of conversations should be organised by topic - let's call the topics forums


yes, but you'd need people to organise and regulate the conversations, so as to avoid shitstorms. Fuck knows what we'd call them though - I dunno, botherators, moderates, poderationals....


----------



## elbows (Jun 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This is totally going to fail. If a huge transnational corporation like Google can't make people love a social network like they do Facebook what hope has she?


 
I don't think its trying to be a rival to twitter on the same scale though, its aiming to carve a niche, so I wouldn't compare it to Googles efforts really.

It could still easily fail though, either through lack of attracting enough/the right sort of users, trolls, or by having too much control over the topic categories and choosing shitty topics (will launch in uk for discussions about the olympic games apparently, how underwhelming)

Extra comedy value stems from her calls to close down social networks in times of strife.

Right thats enough waffle from me, Im off to make my millions by building MenschtrualPains.com


----------



## junglevip (Jun 21, 2012)

a Menche site? Oh boy I gotta get me some of that!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2012)

elbows said:


> I don't think its trying to be a rival to twitter on the same scale though, its aiming to carve a niche, so I wouldn't compare it to Googles efforts really.
> 
> It could still easily fail though, either through lack of attracting enough/the right sort of users, trolls, or by having too much control over the topic categories and choosing shitty topics (will launch in uk for discussions about the olympic games apparently, how underwhelming)
> 
> ...


 
She said AOL was an inspiration so she's really not talking a few posts by a handful of posters, this is meant to be a full blown social network.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2012)

AOL is inspiration? That'll be like when I tried to sort out the middle east by following IDF techniques


----------



## elbows (Jun 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> She said AOL was an inspiration so she's really not talking a few posts by a handful of posters, this is meant to be a full blown social network.


 
Did I say a handful of posters? No, niche's can still be quite large globally, they have high hopes but its not equivalent to Google trying to beat Facebook ffs.

I believe the AOL reference was in regard to having stuff organised by topic.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 22, 2012)

elbows said:


> Right thats enough waffle from me, Im off to make my millions by building MenschtrualPains.com


Bada-bada-boom-TISH!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> AOL is inspiration? That'll be like when I tried to sort out the middle east by following IDF techniques



Indeed. She's having a laugh if she thinks that this will have any impact on the scale AOL once had...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 24, 2012)

It seems Luke Bozier's coding talents aren't up to scratch. 
http://politicalscrapbook.net/2012/...edium=psbook_featt&utm_campaign=psbook_featt4


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 24, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Anyone else find it rather ironic that Jewish people use the word 'Mensch' to mean a stand up decent person who you can rely on.....?


 

Her name sullies its true meaning, it is most sad.


----------



## Random (Jun 25, 2012)

How many users has it got? Hopefully it'll attract conservatives like flypaper and we can spy on them


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

lol as the site now works in the UK I took a look. Its unusable shite.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2012)

The highlight of their 'jokes' section is this:



> *"Why did the Hipster burn his mouth? Because he ate all his food before it was cool."​*


 
So, Twitter is probably not losing too much sleep just yet.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2012)

Also, doesn't Mensch have some sort of day job she should be doing?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 5, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Also, doesn't Mensch have some sort of day job she should be doing?


 
Yep. Because of her occupying her time with this hair-brained scheme, she is completely neglecting her job of affecting change via parliament. And if that's not a roaring endorsement of Menshn then I don't know what is.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)

i believe she's fulfilling her day job commitment for the month this evening on question time. with johnny rotten.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

He's going to be crap - but fair play to him for not bottling it and going, yeah, _i'll do that._


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> She should call it _bagshawe_ - as that - essentially - is what it is.


 
I wonder if the husband's surname has a significant part in the decision to get married, especially if you have a naff maiden name. Is deed poll really the cheaper option?

We should have a survey.


----------



## Nylock (Jul 6, 2012)

mattie said:


> This. Is. Genius.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18518162
> 
> ...


Oh god, my eyes!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2012)

I hop rotten swears on QT in a flashback to that iconic interview that so enraged one man he broke his own tele


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

You know it's friday right?


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 6, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Anyone else find it rather ironic that Jewish people use the word 'Mensch' to mean a stand up decent person who you can rely on.....?


TBF knowing that simply makes me more wary of anyone who would use it as their name - like buying a used car from someone who uses the word honest in their name.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

Or a banker with a precious stone as their surname?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> TBF knowing that simply makes me more wary of anyone who would use it as their name - like buying a used car from someone who uses the word honest in their name.


 

and whose address is simply a fax machine number...


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 6, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> and whose address is simply a fax machine number...


Perhaps she's not actually a real person at all but some sort of prototype AIBot.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 6, 2012)

Menschbot2010 for the Tories and Ed209 (seats) for Labour.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2012)

It would have to be a prototype as clearly full sentience has not been achieved.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2012)

tbh she ain't really all that anyway


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2012)

I am looking to raise a million pounds to develop MyFartsSmellGreat.com


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 7, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> How should 'mention' be pronounced?


 
Menshun.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 7, 2012)

Santino said:


> To be fair, I can see myself spending a lot of time on a site that's a bit like Twitter but organises conversations into groups - call them threads, perhaps - that you can choose to follow and contribute to.


 
Is there character limits though? Well, there is here but it isn't 170 digits.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 4, 2013)

and it's over:

http://politicalscrapbook.net/2013/01/luke-bozier-company-shut-down-by-regulators-political-press/

"
And the *hat trick of failed ventures* could yet become four. A London-based tech site reports:
“The Kernel understands that Twitter rival Menshn, which has been struggling to acquire and retain users after a launch marred by ridicule, is being shuttered after a wave of negative publicity centred its the former co-founder”​“A source close to Louise Mensch told The Kernel that the site will be taken down in the new year, following a three week notice period for existing users.”"​


----------



## chilango (Jan 4, 2013)

Ha ha.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 4, 2013)

How unexpected.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 4, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> and it's over:
> 
> http://politicalscrapbook.net/2013/01/luke-bozier-company-shut-down-by-regulators-political-press/
> 
> ...


 
So that's the much-ridiculed business of an alleged kiddie porn aficionado political turncoat and a chicklit writer-turned-Parliamentarian-slash-high profile slanderer gone to the wall as reported by a website whose own contributors are suing it for non-payment and then rehashed in a blog powered by unpaid interns.

Throw in the Red Penace snapped candid-style in flagrante with Zac Goldsmith banging non-Fairtrade powders off the balcon of her mum's unwilling-but-unpapered Filipina cleaning lady by a Wasp T12-toting ex-Etonian _Vice_ freelancer aiming for desk space at Kings Place and the C21 meejamatrix has truly eaten itself.


----------



## elbows (Jan 4, 2013)

The Kernel story about Menshn closing is some weeks old, and at the time Mensch denied it. As usual a twitter spat between her and the complete twat who runs the Kernel ensued, but then they found mutual ground by gushing over Thatcher and speaking of being almost moved to tears when meeting their great political idol!

If I were her I would have shit Menshn down as it wasnt going anywhere even before Bozier crashed & burned. But its running costs may be very low so she could feasibly keep it going as a vanity project and to disprove the Kernel stories.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 4, 2013)

i'd have shit it down too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Dan U (Jan 4, 2013)

this might explain why she is  - a day later than the rest of the universe - foaming at the mouth on twatter about the Guardian nonce story. Probably hoping everyone will forget her failed business was started with, erm, an alleged nonce.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> and it's over:
> 
> http://politicalscrapbook.net/2013/01/luke-bozier-company-shut-down-by-regulators-political-press/
> 
> ...


 
LOL! So much for being the next social media big thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 7, 2013)

On the ball as ever K_E


----------



## Balbi (Feb 6, 2013)

Aaaaannnnnd, gone.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 6, 2013)

I could barely C&P this properly, what with all the tears landing on my keyboard.



> It was widely publicised in the days following the hacking of my private email account that I had resigned from menshn, the company I founded and co-own with Louise Mensch. It wasn’t the case that I had resigned as a shareholder, and continue to retain my 50% of the shares in MenschBozier Ltd. However, Louise and I no longer have anything resembling a working relationship, and she no longer wishes to run a company in which I own shares.
> 
> I think we call this sort of business practice summary justice. Louise is judge, jury and god all rolled into one, and made a sweeping knee-jerk business decision based on something written online by a malicious hacker. Alas, I am forced to agree that we don’t have a basis for a working relationship, and frankly no longer wish to hold shares in a company she runs.
> 
> ...


 
http://lukebozier.co.uk/menshn-to-close/


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2013)

> and made a sweeping knee-jerk business decision based on something written online by a malicious hacker


 
You were the one who wrote every single word. And you spelled _hacker_ wrong.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 6, 2013)

*Skipjack* ‏@*Skipjack451* 
@*LouiseMensch* youre a pretty awful person and i hope more of your endeavors end up in this kind of miserable failure : o)

A succinct tweet by Skipjack there.


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry if i'm being dense but how does a "twitter for topics" differ from what Urban 75, for example, offers?


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 6, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> Sorry if i'm being dense but how does a "twitter for topics" differ from what Urban 75, for example, offers?


Fewer mars bars & marathons.

More hobnobs.


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Fewer mars bars & marathons.
> 
> More hobnobs.


Ah, that clears that up...
thanks


----------



## elbows (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## frogwoman (Feb 11, 2013)

*Louise Mensch* ‏@*LouiseMensch*
Normally twitter in agreement, today getting a million different answers

how the fuck did this woman get to be an MP? she is so fucking stupid


----------



## gosub (Feb 11, 2013)

whats stupid about crowdsourcing?


----------



## sihhi (Apr 15, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> how the fuck did this woman get to be an MP? she is so fucking stupid


 
Harsh but grain of truth:



> Has Louise Mensch, so admirably frank about her youthful appetite for Class As, slipped off the wagon since leaving us to spend more time with her media career in New York? “Here in America,” wrote the Sun on Sunday columnist, “Sun readers would have been heartened to see the wall-to-wall news coverage. Every living President paid tribute.” Well, you’d expect no less. But do go on. “Richard Nixon, George Bush one and two, and Bill Clinton added their respects.”  Sweet of them all to take the trouble, but particularly in the case of Nixon, who must have come through from the other side having died in 1994


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 15, 2013)

George Osborne isn't the only one on the hard stuff then


----------



## JimW (Apr 15, 2013)

You're nobody in this town until Zombie Nixon endorses you.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 15, 2013)

Surprised to learn Woodrow Wilson didn't feel condolences were in order.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 15, 2013)

Where's Roosevelt?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2013)

hey hey lbj, how many lines have done today


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 15, 2013)

Littlebabyjesus?


----------



## elbows (Apr 15, 2013)

JimW said:


> You're nobody in this town until Zombie Nixon endorses you.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## sihhi (Apr 29, 2013)

She has  a monthly column in Glamour magazine raking in the loot:

https://twitter.com/Time2TalkBeauty/status/327761988325363713


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 30, 2013)

sihhi said:


> She has a monthly column in Glamour magazine raking in the loot:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Time2TalkBeauty/status/327761988325363713


 


> The man who makes your knees weak and your palms sweat is out there.


 
Sounds fucking terrifying to me.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

She's admitted to having one of those weird 'face tightening' jobs for "maintenance" saying, "I like the way that I look, I prefer to keep it that way.”

She says it can be an "informed choice" for women. If they can afford the sky high fees, of course. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22295246


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 30, 2013)

editor said:


> She's admitted to having one of those weird 'face tightening' jobs for "maintenance" saying, "I like the way that I look, I prefer to keep it that way.”
> 
> She says it can be an "informed choice" for women. If they can afford the sky high fees, of course.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22295246


 
I don't believe a word of it.


----------



## sihhi (Jul 15, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> *Louise Mensch* ‏@*LouiseMensch*
> Normally twitter in agreement, today getting a million different answers
> 
> how the fuck did this woman get to be an MP? she is so fucking stupid


 
'Everyone else's stupid'

http://inagist.com/all/356727629992308736

*Disgusting race-baiting twitchforks from UK morons who paid no attention to the devastation of the prosecution case on the stand. #tcot*


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2013)

So she thinks he was guilty but the case wasn't proved? Or that he was innocent?


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> So she thinks he was guilty but the case wasn't proved? Or that he was innocent?


 

That would presuppose she's actually capable of intelligent thought, or indeed any thought at all.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jul 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> So she thinks he was guilty but the case wasn't proved? Or that he was innocent?


 
I reckon she's just trying to build a bit of support for herself from aAmerican conservatives, that's the #tcot stuff, which means coming out with more overtly racist attitudes than would be acceptable in the Tory party. Keep an eye on her doing that more in the future.


----------



## sihhi (Jul 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> So she thinks he was guilty but the case wasn't proved? Or that he was innocent?


 
Not quite sure but discussing race is_ wrong._

http://unfashionista.com/2013/07/15/the-zimmerman-trial-a-guide-for-the-uk-twitchfork-mob/

_Now because most people on Twitter (and other political internet forums) can see only in black and white, me vs you, Dem vs Rep, they interpret pointing all this out as either an attack on the character of Trayvon Martin, or his grieving family, or a defence of Zimmerman’s actions in following Martin when a 911 despatcher had told him not to._
<snip>
_wrongly following someone is not the same as murdering them or committing manslaughter. Zimmerman states he thought Trayvon was acting suspiciously, Trayvon attacked him, he feared for his life and he shot him. It was for the prosecution to prove otherwise and they did not. And the racial politics around this tragedy is simply disgusting._


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I don't believe a word of it.
> 
> View attachment 32007


 
whats this shit about?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 15, 2013)

killer b said:


> whats this shit about?


 

Facejobs are crap. Wrinkles  have more beauty. That's about it, really.


----------



## FNG (Jul 15, 2013)

I see that the shill for americanthinker in the comments section has taken the opportunity to regurgitate a few urban myths about Trayvons appearance

Eta http://abagond.wordpress.com/2012/03/27/the-thuggification-of-trayvon-martin/


----------



## FNG (Jul 16, 2013)

that americanthinker article also fails to take into account the fact that if Trayvon believed himself to be followed,as there is evidence that he did, why would he lead the person directly back to his house?


----------



## teqniq (Aug 19, 2014)

Still using Twitter I see, and not very intelligently it would seem


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh dear!


----------



## co-op (Aug 19, 2014)

and



in equal measure. 

How does someone so ignorant and stupid get to hold public platforms? Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## Belushi (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Voley (Aug 19, 2014)

That is really quite splendid.


----------



## co-op (Aug 19, 2014)

Theodore Herzl, the well known jew hater.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm tempted to sign up to twitter as Menachim Begin now to see if she'll block me.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 19, 2014)

Also, she needs to block herself.


----------



## Voley (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh God, this gets better by the minute.


----------



## co-op (Aug 19, 2014)

Who was it mentioning Class As? Cokehead?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2014)

she's with mettallicas manager. The chang must flow like water


----------



## teqniq (Aug 19, 2014)

What?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 19, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Still using Twitter I see, and not very intelligently it would seem


No way.  Not really...?


----------



## elbows (Aug 19, 2014)

She reminds me of the Jam sketch where 'thick people are good at winning arguments, because they are too thick to realise they've lost'.


----------



## Supine (Aug 19, 2014)

Great quote from the fallout when her Menshn failed

"I had a great time building and launching menshn, despite the mountain-sized buckets of cyber-shit I got for my association with Louise" Luke Bozier


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 19, 2014)

I so want this to be troo.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 19, 2014)

3 things Mensch is dumber than......


----------



## sihhi (Aug 3, 2015)

Saw her column in The Sun in the supermarket. 
The conservative stuff on Calais is par for the course

Cam’s ‘swarm’ is mild ... Calais is a criminal cesspit

_CAM says “swarm” and suddenly he’s a racist? 
Oh no he’s not. I completely agree with him. What’s the real problem we should focus on here? The PM’s use of language or the migrants pouring into Europe, killing themselves and beggaring their children in order to get to England? “Britain or die,” goes up the cry. No. We cannot be blackmailed into straining our public services in this way. The French need to get a grip. And if the EU has recovered from its drachma drama, so do the rest of us. Illegal immigration is a crime. It wastes police time, housing, welfare and resources. We have a fair and balanced system. In fact, we are too generous. The cesspit at Calais is not the UK’s fault. And I don’t want to hear moaning about the words David Cameron uses. He could have been far crueller. There is crime and thuggery, human trafficking and gangmasters out there.
_
what's special is the ability to squeeze it into Alton Towers 
_
I’m sure that following the accident – which led to two riders having their legs amputated – they will have checked, double-checked and re-checked every ride. To abandon the park after many years of safe operation would be a huge mistake. While migrants burn tyres in Calais and ruin cheap ferry holidays, maybe southerners should head north instead. Some of my kids’ happiest times were spent at Alton Towers. Amazing rides, beautiful scenery, a huge park and lots of variety._

Good bit of her trademark "feminism respects a woman’'s choice. Be ambitious, and do it on your own terms." 
_
HEARD the one about the “Museum of Women’s Lives” that turned into a Jack the Ripper house when it opened? You have to crack a smile at the cheeky sods who filed a po-faced application to start a museum about “women’s experiences” in the East End, got the planning permission then opened the place about a notorious serial killer of prostitutes. Yes, it’s a Rip-off, but horror stories sell well and the place will probably be a boost to the local economy. I secretly admire the chutzpah the owners had in sliding one past a politically-correct council_


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2015)

sihhi said:


> I secretly admire the chutzpah the owners had in sliding one past a politically-correct council


'I secretly despise working class women who have to fuck for money because they brought it on themselves' is more accurate


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> 'I secretly despise working class women who have to fuck for money because they brought it on themselves' is more accurate



Or "I secretly despise women who fuck for money openly, and then don't even spend any of it on my contributions to the chick-lit canon".


----------



## Santino (Aug 3, 2015)

Not very secret now, is it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2015)

Santino said:


> Not very secret now, is it?


About as secret as Bozier's *rubs thighs* predilections


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> About as secret as Bozier's *rubs thighs* predilections


she was only 17, only 17, oh but I loved that girl so. She was too young to fall in love and I was too coked up to know


----------



## J Ed (Aug 3, 2015)

sihhi said:


> Saw her column in The Sun in the supermarket.
> The conservative stuff on Calais is par for the course
> 
> Cam’s ‘swarm’ is mild ... Calais is a criminal cesspit



The rhetoric around refugees is getting very scary, it hasn't been quite this bad in a while. Cockroaches, swarms, cesspits - this is the dehumanising language which ends with racist violence and ethnic cleansing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2015)

J Ed said:


> The rhetoric around refugees is getting very scary, it hasn't been quite this bad in a while. Cockroaches, swarms, cesspits - this is the dehumanising language which ends with racist violence and ethnic cleansing.



they need a distraction from the effects of austerity so they are pulling the oldest bait and swith tactic in the book and trying to demonise the 'other'.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 3, 2015)

Well it ain't fucking working. A fair few people (admittedly a fairly open-minded bunch) I know recognise that these are desperate people.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2015)

It sadly is working I reckon


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 3, 2015)

That article is just vile. Where's my pitchfork and flaming torch?


----------



## sihhi (Aug 21, 2015)

This suggests an attempt to try and generalise/smear/outright lie about Corbyn supporters or leftists in general.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 21, 2015)

ddraig said:


> It sadly is working I reckon


I dunno this time, I know a fair few people who have views on migration that are different to mine but who seem to be seeing things differently this time, and the message that other European countries are taking far more in, seems to have some purchase,


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I dunno this time, I know a fair few people who have views on migration that are different to mine but who seem to be seeing things differently this time, and the message that other European countries are taking far more in, seems to have some purchase,


I found someone with very different views to mine. Their views were 1) build up the borders and 2) send them back where they came from. This seemed mainly because they didn't want their taxes spent on migrants though they also didn't want the British government messing around overseas any more.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 21, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I found someone with very different views to mine. Their views were 1) build up the borders and 2) send them back where they came from. This seemed mainly because they didn't want their taxes spent on migrants though they also didn't want the British government messing around overseas any more.



And have their views significantly changed with the current crisis? If so that would make your post more relevant?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> And have their views significantly changed with the current crisis? If so that would make your post more relevant?


I don't know what their views were pre Calais, but now they are the above. I mentioned that some Brits were sending assistance to the people in Calais which I said was laudable and humanitarian, to which they almost exploded and then accused me of being a bloody liberal


----------



## cantsin (Aug 21, 2015)

excelled herself tnight on twitter tnight/ didn't realise it was visible to all that she was tweeting her own search results in attempt to smear the Corbynator:


----------



## J Ed (Aug 22, 2015)

Funny comment from Michael Rosen



> By the way, in case anyone was wondering, Mensch is Louise Mensch's married name. She is not Jewish. She is married to someone who is. She is possibly going through a phase of Spouse's Philosemitism, a kind of proxy Jewishness. Another Tory who suffers from this (I think) is Michael Gove.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2015)

What a fucking idiot


----------



## elbows (Aug 22, 2015)

cantsin said:


> excelled herself tnight on twitter tnight/ didn't realise it was visible to all that she was tweeting her own search results in attempt to smear the Corbynator:




Whereas if I search for Mensch I get suggestions such as Mensch backfired and Mensch imbecile, and they aren't my own searches


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## sihhi (Jan 13, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> What does passionate about politics even mean?



A clue today suggests it could mean flatten bits of other countries' capital cities.


----------



## gosub (Jan 13, 2016)

.  

Are Fox 'News' hiring at the moment?


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2016)

I support the right of air to go on strike when in her vicinity.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 13, 2016)

sihhi said:


> A clue today suggests it could mean flatten bits of other countries' capital cities.





Presumably if an armed to the teeth flotilla of the Iranian Revolutionary Guardian floats up the Thames in future then Mensch will demand that they are left alone


----------



## gosub (Jan 13, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Presumably if an armed to the teeth flotilla of the Iranian Revolutionary Guardian floats up the Thames in future then Mensch will demand that they are left alone



D'ur They are muslims, so you use different rules.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 14, 2016)

She is an idiot


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 14, 2016)

Don't think idiot quite covers it...


----------



## keybored (Jan 14, 2016)

J Ed said:


> She is an idiot



Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 14, 2016)

Shes an over opinionated idiot with too much opportunity to air her stupid views.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 15, 2016)

Louise Mensch To Launch "Heat Street" For Murdoch's News Corp.



> Rupert Murdoch’s News Corp is backing a new digital entrant into the center-right media, a website created by former Tory MP Louise Mensch, a company spokesman confirmed to BuzzFeed News.
> 
> The site will be called “Heat Street,” and will be led by Mensch and by Noah Kotch, a former network producer who helped launch Vocativ.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 15, 2016)

> “No safe spaces,” says a News Corp. spokesman


----------



## cantsin (Feb 15, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Louise Mensch To Launch "Heat Street" For Murdoch's News Corp.



fingers /everything else crossed for this one to go same way as Menshn , her parliamentary career etc


----------



## gosub (Feb 15, 2016)

second time shes picked an IT partner who prefers females 25 years younger


----------



## Dan U (Feb 15, 2016)

Look forward to it failing spectacularly. Wonder how Fawkes and Brietbart and will react, especially as Fawkes has left The Sun too. All getting a bit crowded for online space to be racist etc BTL


----------



## elbows (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh my poor brain. When I googled 'Heat Street Mensch' I ended up reading a page of one of her awful books. Heat Street appears to be the name of something some of her crap fictional characters were launching in the book, possibly an album. It was hard to tell because I was distracted by the numerous horrors of reading even a page of it, especially as she shamelessly jammed a fawning reference to how brilliant her husband is in there.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2016)

I think there;s something called that already.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2016)

Let's get on this.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh:



> “in a spirit of free speech and no ‘safe spaces,’ cover a variety of topics from a diversity of viewpoints.”



I wish i had thought of the internet.


----------



## elbows (Feb 15, 2016)

A shit Def Leppard song.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2016)

elbows said:


> A shit Def Leppard song.



Suggesting that there are no shit etc


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2016)

Was that one of the shit bands she shit pretended to shit manage?


----------



## elbows (Feb 15, 2016)

A low budget film from 1987.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 15, 2016)

Is there a Def Leppard song that is not shit?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 15, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Is there a Def Leppard song that is not shit?


They're mostly armless


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Is there a Def Leppard song that is not shit?



No.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 15, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> No.


I meant no offence I just don't much like their music really. I like the funk.


----------



## 03gills (Feb 16, 2016)

Santino said:


> To be fair, I can see myself spending a lot of time on a site that's a bit like Twitter but organises conversations into groups - call them threads, perhaps - that you can choose to follow and contribute to.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2016)

can we bash mensh and not deff leppard? I like deff leppard


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 16, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> can we bash mensh and not deff leppard? I like deff leppard


I thought it was that Def not Deff - but yeah, they're one for the "fine for what they are/were" file.


----------



## Ungrateful (Feb 16, 2016)

I wonder what the 'no safe spaces' USB for Heat Street refers to? I take it means racism, homophobia and anti-working class prejudice will be fine. But people calling Rupert Murdoch and the rest of the corrupt plutocracy a bunch of swindling swine will be censored quicker than a picture of an Israeli topless model in a Tehran daily paper.


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2016)

03gills said:


>


I really hope this type of meme posting crap is not becoming a regular feature during discussions here ( unless it's the Banwidthz thread)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 16, 2016)

Reno said:


> I really hope this type of meme posting crap is not becoming a regular feature during discussions here ( unless it's the Banwidthz thread)


----------



## Ungrateful (Feb 16, 2016)

I wonder what the 'no safe spaces' USP for refers to? I take it means racism, homophobia and anti-working class prejudice will be fine. But people calling Rupert Murdoch and the rest of the corrupt plutocracy a bunch of swindling swine will be censored quicker than a picture of an Israeli topless model in a Tehran daily paper.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 16, 2016)

Ungrateful said:


> I wonder what the 'no safe spaces' USP for refers to? I take it means racism, homophobia and anti-working class prejudice will be fine. But people calling Rupert Murdoch and the rest of the corrupt plutocracy a bunch of swindling swine will be censored quicker than a picture of an Israeli topless model in a Tehran daily paper.



'No safe spaces (for anybody Murdoch and Co take a dislike to).'


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 16, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


>


----------



## Ungrateful (Feb 16, 2016)

Is there room for Louise Mensch given that America already has Anne Coulter and the UK has Katie Hopkins? Isn't the job of blond spokesperson for ill-informed, intemperate callousness already taken?

Might be interesting to see a battle of the sociopaths in which they each have to out vitriol the others. The winner gets their own talk show on Fox and newspaper column in The Mail, the losers have to suffer whatever they wished on those without their advantages (drowning at sea, nuclear bomb-strike on their place of worship, starvation under a bridge). I wonder if I can pitch this idea to Channel 5. I'm sure these fame-hungry loons would be game as it would mean exposure, and none of them would expect to lose.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 16, 2016)

Ungrateful said:


> Is there room for Louise Mensch given that America already has Anne Coulter and the UK has Katie Hopkins? Isn't the job of blond spokesperson for ill-informed, intemperate callousness already taken?



Have a heart, you will be leaving a coke dealer in impoverished circumstances.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mensch's husband managed Def Leppard FWIW.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 16, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Mensch's husband managed Def Leppard FWIW.



Plus the company he's a partner in besides Jeff leotard, manages/ed Red hot chilli peppers, Jimmy page and Metallica. And he married a right wing pudding.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Oh:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i had thought of the internet.



"Louise Mensch launches a rival to the internet"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 17, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> "Louise Mensch launches a rival to the internet"


 
DON'T MENSHN THE WEB

I mentioned it once, but I think I got away with it


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 17, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> DON'T MENSHN THE WEB



_Web_? I think you'll find it's called the Global Informenshn Super-Highway.


----------



## J Ed (May 13, 2016)

So much going on in this clip.


----------



## teqniq (May 13, 2016)

Merely the fact that it says 'The Intelligence Report' in the background is enough.


----------



## Shechemite (May 13, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Merely the fact that it says 'The Intelligence Report' in the background is enough.



Did they find any or are they still examining her?


----------



## J Ed (May 13, 2016)

Her accent is so weird. It's not like the midatlantic one that Tony Blair fell into by accident, it's as if she's actively cultivating it.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 13, 2016)

Why anyone would value her opinion is beyond my comprehension. Her views depend on what is in it for her at the time. She didn't even have the commitment to those who voted for her to see her time in parliament through. And that faux American accent, rarely has lol been more appropriate.


----------



## J Ed (May 13, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> Why anyone would value her opinion is beyond my comprehension. Her views depend on what is in it for her at the time. She didn't even have the commitment to those who voted for her to see her time in parliament through. And that faux American accent, rarely has lol been more appropriate.



I think some Americans are under the misapprehension that a Brit accent confers intelligence, that is probably why she is on there she certainly doesn't self-promote as a former member of parliament, which makes the former tormentor of Corby's accent change even sillier.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2016)

J Ed said:


> a Brit accent confers intelligence


the right sort of one anyway


----------



## The Pale King (May 13, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Her accent is so weird. It's not like the midatlantic one that Tony Blair fell into by accident, it's as if she's actively cultivating it.



Yeah, I thought it was quite performative, very deliberately trying to get that declamatory, slightly indignant (as though one is hectoring an unseen interlocutor) tone that (female) Fox News contributors cultivate as well as the weird accent. She is clearly desparate for a U.S t.v slot telling the powerful what they want to hear. Trouble is, I would've thought they'd want something different from an English contributor - if they want that stuff they probably have a Mary-Jo from Idaho to hand.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 13, 2016)

Any British person over 30, let alone someone in their mid-40s who starts speaking in an American accent just from living in New York for a couple of years is a dickhead.


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2016)

She sounds like a Canadian trying to do an Irish accent.  Badly.


----------



## Cid (May 13, 2016)

Weird... HIGNFY from only 5 years ago for comparison.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 13, 2016)

She sounds very English again on Newsnight 

Bloody hell, she's nuts

Isisbots wtf


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2016)

She's got a good look going on here...


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 17, 2016)

Priceless!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 17, 2016)

Superb bit of trolling, that. Get RT, change twitter name and avatar, et voila!


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 17, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Plus the company he's a partner in besides Jeff leotard, manages/ed Red hot chilli peppers, Jimmy page and Metallica. And he married a right wing pudding.



Why would Jimmy Page need a manager? He doesn't do anything anymore, except get sued.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Why would Jimmy Page need a manager? He doesn't do anything anymore, except get sued.


to keep track of the legal cases.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 17, 2016)

"there's a lawyer who's sure, all that glitters is gold"


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 17, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Why would Jimmy Page need a manager? He doesn't do anything anymore, except get sued.



My OP does in fact contain the word 
Manages/ed as in at some point in the past with some of these artistes.


----------



## Santino (Jun 17, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> "there's a lawyer who's sure, all that glitters is gold"


Sounds like bull to me.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2016)

Santino said:


> Sounds like bull to me.


And we all know what happens when you mess with the bull


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2016)

Cid said:


> Weird... HIGNFY from only 5 years ago for comparison.




Heh brilliant clip!


.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 5, 2016)

WTF is happening with her accent? It is getting even odder.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 5, 2016)

Sheena Easton syndrome innit


----------



## Cid (Jul 6, 2016)

J Ed said:


> WTF is happening with her accent? It is getting even odder.




Bizarre.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 6, 2016)

She's defending Blair on Twitter today, I reckon the only reason she does this shit is to make folks bite so she can go to the old bill & cry troll. Odious.


----------



## red devil (Jul 8, 2016)

brogdale said:


> She's got a good look going on here...
> 
> View attachment 88538


shes got a point
and shes ahottie
she loves thee nose candy like cammo
whats not to like?


----------



## sihhi (Jul 11, 2016)

frogwoman said:


> *Louise Mensch* ‏@*LouiseMensch*
> Normally twitter in agreement, today getting a million different answers
> 
> how the fuck did this woman get to be an MP? she is so fucking stupid



After three years my only conclusion is that supreme confidence in her own judgement just covered everything else up:



> *Louise Mensch *@LouiseMensch
> It's not going to be Theresa May, there is no chance.


----------



## Ole (Jul 16, 2016)

June 24 2016 - English Louise



July 1 2016 - Weird American Louise


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 16, 2016)

Ole said:


> June 24 2016 - English Louise
> 
> 
> 
> July 1 2016 - Weird American Louise



Has she gone all Manchurian Candidate on us or something?


----------



## Cid (Jul 16, 2016)

Ole said:


> June 24 2016 - English Louise
> 
> 
> 
> July 1 2016 - Weird American Louise




It's just really, really weird. Never seen anything like it... and I say this as someone who's sister has been living in Canuck-land for the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 16, 2016)

Bill Maher? He's a cunt, no wonder he invites filth like her on.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 16, 2016)

It's surreal. But surely no-one's that weird. There must be a story behind this. Like she got herself tangled up in some lie about where she went to school or something, ended up doing that voice and now she has to do it whenever she's on US TV or she'll get found out.


----------



## coley (Jul 16, 2016)

How do these  'nobody's' get to become celebrity's 
Puzzled, outer frozen North.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 27, 2016)

Just when you thought you could handle it and all the bullshit that comes with it..


----------



## inva (Jul 27, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Just when you thought you could handle it and all the bullshit that comes with it..


gosh she's so shocking isn't she. honestly.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 27, 2016)

Are you rolling your eyes at me? 

Regardless, I can't find evidence of that tweet now I am looking . ..though I'd believe it of her.


----------



## Ming (Jul 27, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Just when you thought you could handle it and all the bullshit that comes with it..


Fucking hell. We make jokes about JC being a monster because it's so ridiculous. She says it right down the barrel like it's a fact. There really is no shame or honour in right wing politics anymore.


----------



## inva (Jul 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you rolling your eyes at me?


no at Mensch the daring rebel


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 28, 2016)

Twitter is a good place for her, every time she taps at her keyboard she shows what an idiot she is, honestly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> Twitter is a good place for her, every time she taps at her keyboard she shows what an idiot she is, honestly.


She should relaunch her alternative and make it clear what it is, I suggest the name twatter


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 28, 2016)

Ole said:


> June 24 2016 - English Louise
> 
> 
> 
> July 1 2016 - Weird American Louise



Can't get my head round that, seriously bizarre.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> Twitter is a good place for her, every time she taps at her keyboard she shows what an idiot she is, honestly.



Which would be fine if stupidity were not the staple diet of most of the twittersphere.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> She should relaunch her alternative and make it clear what it is, I suggest the name twatter



Surely 'Qwitter'?


----------



## Cid (Jul 29, 2016)

Menschitter.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 30, 2016)

I've been staying away from this thread for obvious reasons but I just popped in and noticed her accent has gone all Steve MacLaren


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2016)

Cid said:


> Menschitter.


Bullshitter


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2016)

J Ed said:


> WTF is happening with her accent? It is getting even odder.




What the actual fuck?![emoji15]

It doesn't even hold as a consistent accent put on, there's about three different ones all vying for dominance...


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> .


FUCK OFF


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> FUCK OFF



Eh?


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> .





Kid_Eternity said:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> .


FUCK OFF YOU IPHONE TWIT


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> FUCK OFF YOU IPHONE TWIT



Eh!


.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 7, 2016)

You've got an iPhone, we get it


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2016)

iPhone's settings are to switch off that stupid signature by default, so Kid_Eternity has deliberately switched on. the cunt


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 7, 2016)

I reckon he's typing it out each time, like Louis  



Sent from my sofa using fingers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> iPhone's settings are to switch off that stupid signature by default, so Kid_Eternity has deliberately switched on. the cunt



Eh?


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I reckon he's typing it out each time, like Louis
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my sofa using fingers.



[emoji1417][emoji6]


.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2016)

Too fucking right. Canada too. Canada has nothing. Canada is joyless.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 11, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Too fucking right. Canada too. Canada has nothing. Canada is joyless.


Canada gave us Benton Fraser and you will take that back


----------



## Libertad (Nov 11, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Canada gave us Benton Fraser and you will take that back



(((Diefenbaker)))


----------



## Smangus (Nov 11, 2016)

maple syrup! mmmmmmn! Deep joy


----------



## Libertad (Nov 11, 2016)

Smangus said:


> maple syrup! mmmmmmn! Deep joy



Thank you professor.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 11, 2016)

She's doing some kind of inept brown nosing there. Desperate for any kind of credibility and acceptance that enables her to suck the dollar tit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 11, 2016)

She's challenging people to correct her. Standard worthless clickbait. Desperate to make the story about herself.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 11, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> She's challenging people to correct her. Standard worthless clickbait. Desperate to make the story about herself.


Nothing to correct; Canada is part of (North) America.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Too fucking right. Canada too. Canada has nothing. Canada is joyless.


(((John Candy)))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2016)

Canada gave us BioWare and some very good video games. And Due South.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2016)

well joni mitchell and alanis morissette too but let's not split hairs shall we


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2016)

(((Anthony Michael Hall's 'girlfriend' in _The Breakfast Club_)))


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 11, 2016)

My office crush.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 11, 2016)

two sheds said:


> well joni mitchell and alanis morissette too but let's not split hairs shall we



and nickleback

*shakes fist at the frozen north*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2016)

_Street Legal_ LOL


----------



## Smangus (Nov 11, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Thank you professor.



I aim to please.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 12, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Canada gave us Benton Fraser and you will take that back


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 12, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> and nickleback
> 
> *shakes fist at the frozen north*



They also gave us Leslie Nielson and Michael Ironside, to be fair.


----------



## Ming (Nov 12, 2016)

No one mentions Rush these days much with regards to Canada. Learning Neil Peart's stuff was instrumental in me failing my A-Levels first time around (still learn each new album. It's a kind of personal life ritual).


----------



## inva (Nov 12, 2016)

Ming said:


> No one mentions Rush these days much with regards to Canada.


we don't want to be cruel


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2016)

Ming said:


> Rush


cunts


----------



## Jurrihahay (Nov 12, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> They also gave us Leslie Nielson and Michael Ironside, to be fair.


Rick Danko, Richard Manuel, Garth Hudson and Robbie Robertson. Four of the best.


----------



## Ming (Nov 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> cunts


So you don't want the mix tape then?  (I will admit the Randian stuffs a bit dodgy).


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2016)

Did I just read that Mensch has been sacked by Murdoch from that Heat Street thing she does after losing tens of millions of pounds in a year?


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2016)

killer b said:


> Did I just read that Mensch has been sacked by Murdoch from that Heat Street thing she does after losing tens of millions of pounds in a year?



Where did you read it? I cant find anything about it online.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 13, 2016)

This perhaps?
Zelo Street: Louise Mensch No Longer On Heat Street


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 13, 2016)

russia only has ballet, classical music and faberge 

fucks sake what a dense bitch.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2016)

Libertad said:


> This perhaps?
> Zelo Street: Louise Mensch No Longer On Heat Street



Cheers. I see someone in the comments says she has denied it.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 13, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> russia only has ballet, classical music and faberge
> 
> fucks sake what a dense bitch.



She even forgot to mention, vodka, caviar, Kalashnikovs and suicidal novelists.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 13, 2016)

caviar is awesome, love that shit on everything.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 13, 2016)

In my view, Louise Mensch is quite a silly person.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 6, 2017)

Wilf said:


> In my view, Louise Mensch is quite a silly person.



Will she Menschn her employment record when applying for a new job?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 6, 2017)

She'll likely leave off the whole parliament thing. She'd soon get sick of people asking her what an MP is


----------



## Wilf (Jan 6, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> russia only has ballet, classical music and faberge
> 
> .


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 6, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> russia only has ballet, classical music and faberge



And the KGB, or whatever they're calling it these days. Putin's former employers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2017)

FSB


----------



## Libertad (Jan 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> FSB



Best not to mess with the Full Scottish Breakfast.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> FSB



Doubtless continuing in the humanitarian spirit of their past leaders:

Lavrentiy Beria - Wikipedia


----------



## brogdale (Feb 19, 2017)

La Mensch appears to be going full-on turquoise shell suit...


----------



## JimW (Feb 19, 2017)

brogdale said:


> La Mensch appears to be going full-on turquoise shell suit...



I see from the linked tweet she confused FTD with STD 
Saw this letter linked elsewhere on accusations of Trump having some mental illness: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/14/...trist-demurs-on-trumps-mental-state.html?_r=0


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 21, 2017)

To pal up with one nonce is a mistake, but with two..?


----------



## Lurdan (Mar 12, 2017)

Entertaining profile in the Sunday Times - paywalled

*The manic queen of conspiracy*
*Trump’s claim that he was wiretapped by Obama has caused a firestorm and at its heart sits hyperactive ex-Tory MP Louise Mensch. She sees a spider’s web of plotting and tells Josh Glancy what she thinks is really going on*



Spoiler: Long excerpt from article



March 12 2017, 12:01am, The Sunday Times

(...) in recent months Mensch has found herself deeply involved in the biggest and potentially most dangerous news story on the planet: Donald Trump and Russia.

(...)

Mensch is seeing connections everywhere. “I see everything now in this giant web,” she says. “It’s because I’ve got raging ADHD [attention deficit hyperactivity disorder] and I really care.”

She compares herself to the high-functioning autistic character played by Ben Affleck in The Accountant, whose phenomenal powers of concentration and perception place him at the centre of a global crime ring. “I’m like the accountant . . . without the ability to do any actual maths and shoot guns. I sort of turned into this temporary superpower where I suddenly see things really clearly.”

She is certainly talking and thinking at warp speed. But just how clearly she is seeing things has become a point of fevered speculation in the American media, which can’t decide if she’s good Carrie Mathison, the one whose whippet-like mind sees the story that no one else can, or bad Carrie, who starts making connections that simply aren’t there.

A story on The Daily Beast’s website last week quoted an American intelligence analyst as describing Mensch as “batshit crazy” and a “fruit loop”. Ever the brawler, Mensch hit back, saying she was “unfazed by little people snapping at my heels”.

Some of her theories do seem a little far-fetched: for example, that the “catfishing” of sexting-obsessed former congressman Anthony Weiner was a Russian entrapment operation to ultimately undermine the Hillary Clinton campaign (the unfortunate Weiner was married to Clinton’s closest aide, Huma Abedin). But equally, her original scoop on the FBI and Trump Tower has not been knocked down.

Mensch’s involvement in the Trump story began in November, the day before the American election, when she published an exclusive story on Heat Street saying that “two separate sources with links to the counter-intelligence community have confirmed to Heat Street that the FBI sought, and was granted, a FISA [Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act] court warrant in October, giving counter-intelligence permission to examine the activities of ‘US persons’ in Donald Trump’s campaign with ties to Russia.”

The focus of the warrant, which according to the story was turned down initially but then granted, with a narrower scope, by a judge later, was a server in Trump Tower, “possibly linked to the Trump campaign”, and its alleged links to two large Russian banks, SVB and Alfa Bank.

In the maelstrom of the election result, the story went mostly unnoticed. Even Mensch “kind of forgot about it” and “thought no more about it” for a few weeks. But then other news organisations, mainstream ones including the BBC and The Guardian, appeared to corroborate Mensch’s article. Suddenly it had critical mass.

Even then its impact might have been limited — just one angle amid a kaleidoscope of reporting on Trump and Russia. But at the beginning of the month Breitbart, the Trump-supporting website, alleged that the Obama administration “sought, and eventually obtained, authorisation to eavesdrop on the Trump campaign” and “continued monitoring the Trump team even when no evidence of wrongdoing was found”. The report contained a link to Mensch’s Heat Street article.

The story exploded last Saturday morning when Trump used his Twitter account to accuse Obama of phone-tapping him. Following up on Trump’s claim — for which little evidence has been provided — the White House cited in support of it articles “from BBC, Heat Street, New York Times, Fox News, among others”.

Why Trump chose to launch his tirade has been a source of much head-scratching. Mensch is eager to point out that she “didn’t say there was a wiretap in Trump Tower”. Her report simply revealed FBI applications for warrants to examine unusual activity from within Trump Tower, without specifying if there was a phone-tap. It doesn’t support Trump’s claims, which have also been rejected by the FBI.

“In vain will you do a search of my article and find the word ‘wiretapping’,” she says. She believes that Trump and “all his many hordes of demons” wrongly put her story forward as evidence for the president’s claims because they were desperate for some sort of verification.

Mensch thinks that Trump’s phone-tapping accusations are the wild defence of a cornered animal. She believes he is trying to create a narrative of the Obama administration and the much-maligned “deep state” plotting against him because he knows that the real scandal is close to being uncovered. Or, as she elegantly puts it: “He’s now f*****, isn’t he? You can put that in stars in The Sunday Times.”

So does she think there was a phone-tap or not? “I literally don’t know — no idea.” But she’s more and more convinced her own story is correct. “Of course it could not be true,” she points out. “If it’s bollocks, then fine, it’s bollocks. But the amount of give-a-shit is enormous, and therefore I’m coming round to the belief that it is true.”

She may have a point. On Thursday night CNN reported that the FBI was continuing to investigate the possible and “unusual” connection between a server in Trump Tower and Russian banks.

As the spotlight turned towards her again Mensch was primed and ready to go. She’d spent the past couple of months closely following the drip-drip of revelations about Trump and Russia. The story has become a “complete driving passion” that takes up all of her free time. “I think it’s a function of ADHD that you have hyper-focus,” she says. “I feel that I can suddenly see patterns and synthesise old bits of information that normally you would forget about and then I just start thinking . . .”

Her mission is to convince as many people as possible of what she believes has become a “blindingly obvious” truth: “That Donald Trump is not just massively corrupt, but that he has collaborated with the Russians in order to win the election.” If that proves true, “that’s cheating, in the sense he’ll be impeached for it and should go to jail for it, rightly, really, and so should everybody in his campaign that colluded, which is more or less everybody in his campaign.” Not for her the theory of Trump and co simply being a bit cosy with Russia and bad at hiding it. This is a full-blown Kremlin conspiracy.

The obvious question is why Mensch’s intelligence sources chose her, the former MP for Corby, and not a trained investigative reporter to pass this information to. She says the intelligence community trusts her because of her reporting on The Guardian and the Edward Snowden affair in 2013 when she was “extremely furious” that the newspaper had “shipped off all our agents’ names in a fricking FedEx file”.

The intelligence community, she says, “knows I am on their side”. It was the Snowden affair, which she describes as “year zero” in this entire brouhaha, that piqued her interest in Russia. Of course Mensch won’t reveal her sources. But it’s been widely observed in America that this particular story has been reported primarily by British journalists.

She believes that Vladimir Putin has committed a “giant act of war” against America and that British intelligence services are “in a Nato situation”, where it is their patriotic duty to expose nefarious Russian activity. Her links with intelligence officials appear to go through an intermediary. “It’s easier as a journalist to go through people who have links to people,” she says.

I wonder what her and Peter’s six children (three each from previous marriages) make of her sudden transformation into a cold warrior and hunter of reds under the bed.

“His children are grown,” she says. “They don’t care. They’re doing their own thing. My children are resilient. These days when anything goes wrong in our house, one of my kids will say: ‘Is it the Russians?’ It’s a standing joke. ‘Pizza went cold. Is it the Russians?’”

(...)

But today is not a day for wistful contemplation; Mensch simply can’t stay off the Russia subject for more than a minute. “I miss Britain terribly and I really want to meet Chris Steele [the former British spy behind the explosive “golden shower” Trump dossier],” she says. “‘I heart you so much and I just really want to meet you in the worst way.’ I am such a fangirl.”

She adds: “Everything he said is right. Everything he said is going to be borne out, from the beginning to the end.”

Mensch still follows British politics carefully. She says she was “flat wrong” to think Theresa May wouldn’t be a good prime minister. “She’s an absolutely brilliant prime minister. Although she should get rid of Phil Hammond.”

One upside of l’affaire Trump is that Mensch — a lifelong Tory — and her husband, whom she describes as a “f****** commie”, are in rare agreement over politics. “He’s stopped saying, ‘Can you please stop saying it’s the Russians.’ The news cycle catches up to me eventually.”

(...)





> She appears a little manic, though. Her Twitter account is going like a fire hose, spraying evidence and accusations across the internet. In fact, stepping into her gilded bunker reminds me a little of the television show Homeland when the CIA agent Carrie Mathison goes into full lip-wobbling conspiracy mode.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## teqniq (Mar 12, 2017)

Yup. my first and pretty much only thought.


----------



## hot air baboon (Mar 13, 2017)

Lurdan said:


> she says. “I feel that I can suddenly see patterns and synthesise old bits of information that normally you would forget about_* and then I just start thinking*_ . . .”



...I think that last bit's where you're going wrong......

....presume everyone saw her...."encounter" - ( not sure you could call it an interview ) with Brillo yesterday in which she stated her "belief" that Andrew Breitbart was bumped-off by Putin in order to clear the path for Bannon to take over the site

bit OT but Naomi Wolf went a bit weird aswell 

The insane conspiracy theories of Naomi Wolf


----------



## J Ed (Mar 18, 2017)

British right-wingers are doing so well out of Trump - Hilton is working for Fox News, Farage is now called 'a foreign leader' by the US media, and now Mensch has found a new schtick on the other side of the fence.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/17/...prod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share



> On Monday, the House Intelligence Committee holds its first hearing on Russia’s hacking of the election. (No date has yet been set for the Senate Intelligence Committee’s parallel investigation.) The list of initial witnesses does not inspire confidence in the House committee’s effectiveness.
> 
> It should be relatively easy to get at the truth of whether there was collusion between the Trump campaign and Russia over the hacking. I have some relevant experience. When I was a member of Parliament in Britain, I took part in a select committee investigating allegations of phone hacking by the News Corporation. Today, as a New York-based journalist (who, in fact, now works at News Corp.), I have followed the Russian hacking story closely. In November, I broke the story that a Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act court had issued a warrant that enabled the F.B.I. to examine communications between “U.S. persons” in the Trump campaign relating to Russia-linked banks.



Mensch was mentioned in the DNC leaks

Fwd: Hillary ad - WikiLeaks



> (Louise is a former Conservative British MP. Very smart.)



Very smart.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2017)

Went a bit sideways today...



Which prompted altright nobber Posobiec to come out with...


----------



## teqniq (May 23, 2017)

Has she just discovered MDMA now?


----------



## Raheem (May 24, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Has she just discovered MDMA now?



I'm pretty sure she's way past drugs any of us will ever have heard of. The way she behaves, she might even be taking drugs that don't exist yet.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2017)

Raheem said:


> I'm pretty sure she's way past drugs any of us will ever have heard of. The way she behaves, she might even be taking drugs that don't exist yet.



She isn't _on_ drugs...


----------



## Dan U (Aug 29, 2017)

Lurid Trump allegations made by Louise Mensch and co-writer came from hoaxer



> Explosive allegations about Donald Trump made by online writers with large followings among Trump critics were based on bogus information from a hoaxer who falsely claimed to work in law enforcement.
> 
> Claude Taylor tweeted fake details of criminal inquiries into Trump that were invented by a source whose claim to work for the New York attorney general was not checked, according to emails seen by the Guardian. The allegations were endorsed as authentic and retweeted by his co-writer Louise Mensch.
> 
> ...



Mensch is done now surely


----------



## bemused (Aug 29, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Mensch is done now surely



Doubt it.


----------



## elbows (Aug 30, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Mensch is done now surely



Dunno about that, her reputation was in the toilet on multiple fronts years before this incident.

People already knew she is stupid, ignorant, teams up with other idiots, has a strange relationship with facts, lacks insight and is happy to shoot herself in the foot when initially trying to defend the indefensible anytime something blows up in her face.

Since the glory days where she established that reputation, if anything she has only declined further into the realms of crap conspiracy theory.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## elbows (Aug 30, 2017)

After all she is a serial 'winner', just so long as the winning in question is of the Charlie Sheen variety.

Although to be fair, Sheens winning meme was generated during an intense period of crisis for the man. Whereas the likes of Mensch and Trump have a more consistent form of delusional winner takes all mindset that they appear to have been able to fashion into a profitable career.


----------



## 8den (Aug 30, 2017)

elbows said:


> Since the glory days where she established that reputation if anything she has only declined further into the realms of crap conspiracy theory.



I'm baffled how she even got this reputation. A virtually unknown Brit, plonked down in America doesn't suddenly discover a collection of anonymous sources in the Federal govt overnight.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 30, 2017)

Every time I see this, I find myself wondering how Luke Bozier is doing.

Not much of an internet presence these days (!)

Name change by deed poll, perchance?!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2017)

This is pretty extra:



 

Amusing discussion here:


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2017)

oh dear! groan


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 4, 2017)

Not so very smart now...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 7, 2017)

She just fired her lawyers via the medium of twitter


----------



## Sirena (Sep 7, 2017)

8den said:


> I'm baffled how she even got this reputation. A virtually unknown Brit, plonked down in America doesn't suddenly discover a collection of anonymous sources in the Federal govt overnight.



This sort of thing maybe. Cable: 09LONDON956_a


----------



## 8den (Sep 7, 2017)

Sirena said:


> This sort of thing maybe. Cable: 09LONDON956_a




She's basically David Shayler with better legs.


----------

